# Verizon Pure Vanilla AOSP Rom



## ZeroFighter (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey guys, just wandering...

Recently switched from a VZW Galaxy Nexus, running Baldwinguy's pure AOSP 4.2 ROM, found here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36706-romaosp4222162013-shiny-ota-like-stock-android-422-jdq39-no-bugs/

I'm a big fan of stock, unmodified Android and can't seem to find any thing like this. Would any developers be willing to consider undertaking this, or perhaps a guide that might be able to point me in the direction of doing so myself ? I know 4.2 development is coming along pretty well so I would think this is something that could be done. Any constructive feedback would be appreciated.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## dutchy716 (Jun 9, 2011)

BAMF released a stock rooted vanilla ASOP ROM here...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2066467

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## ZeroFighter (Dec 17, 2011)

Ah, thanks. Must have missed that.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

